# Where do you like to shop?



## Pink_minx (Oct 27, 2005)

What shopping stores do you go, to shop for clothes?  As for me I love shopping at:






A&F





Hollister





BEBE





Guess





Forever 21





Crossroads


----------



## Corvs Queen (Oct 27, 2005)

I love, love, LOVE American Eagle.
But I also like EXPRESS, H&M, and Victoria's Secret.


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Oct 27, 2005)

Express, Nordstrom, Bebe, Foley's, and Macy's.  And kohl's for lingerie because my mother in law works there and gets a discount,yay!


----------



## Christina Victoria (Oct 27, 2005)

Abercrombie and Fitch // Abercrombie Kids.  Once in a while American Eagle.  I also like Talbots for dress-up clothes, and Victoria's Secret for lingure`.  Bebe is cute for casual wear.


----------



## Isis (Oct 27, 2005)

I absollutely cannot walk past Vickie's without buying something! If anyone here has seen the new store in Tyson's Corner VA? That place is amazing. They now sell Pleasure State, Spoylt, and a few other Euro lines other than Chantal Thomass. Not to mention all the new cosmetcs lines they have like Pout, Anna Sui and Lola.
Oh, and bebe, thats my other hangup.... It's bad enough that I work at Saks and half to make it past the purses, shoes, cosmetics, perfumes, and 3 floors of clothes just to get to work!!


----------



## Pink_minx (Oct 27, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *FairladyZ* 
_I absollutely cannot walk past Vickie's without buying something! If anyone here has seen the new store in Tyson's Corner VA? That place is amazing. They now sell Pleasure State, Spoylt, and a few other Euro lines other than Chantal Thomass. Not to mention all the new cosmetcs lines they have like Pout, Anna Sui and Lola.
Oh, and bebe, thats my other hangup.... It's bad enough that I work at Saks and half to make it past the purses, shoes, cosmetics, perfumes, and 3 floors of clothes just to get to work!!_

 
Haha that is awful.  I would be the same too.  Cant resist all the cutest fashions staring at you wanting you to buy them!


----------



## user4 (Oct 27, 2005)

Macy's is my #1 cuz I can get everything there, H&M, Express (but not as much as before), Banana Republic (for work clothes), and Aeropostale (their jeans fit me heavently!!!)


----------



## deathcabber (Oct 27, 2005)

Im really cheap on clothes, like to spend more on makeup:
Old Navy
Target
A&E
Express (only with giftcards)


----------



## Spam.n.Rice (Oct 28, 2005)

I'm not too picky with stores (with the exception of A&F) but I'm usually at:

*Crossroads
*Urban Outfitters
*Thrift Stores
*Nordstrom's Rack
*Forever 21


----------



## makeup_junkie (Oct 28, 2005)

Bebe
Nordstrom
Arden B
Saks
Guess
The Limited
Urban Outfitters


----------



## lovejam (Oct 28, 2005)

I buy clothes mainly at Old Navy, but I do get vintage t-shirts and button up shirts sometimes as well. I try to mix and match.

I also occasionally find stuff at Target, and sometimes will get a couple of things at a department store. Usually, though, it's Old Navy.


----------



## Caderas (Oct 28, 2005)

If to choose a store that's all over, I choose Target.

BUT, for the most part I am a huge shopper of Goodwill's.  Save my money for the cosmetics.  That doesn't mean I get compliments for my vintage outfits from Goodwill though!!  :]


----------



## YOOTOPiA (Nov 1, 2005)

express, limited, banana republic, old navy, ann taylor loft, department stores, victorias


----------



## 2_pink (Nov 2, 2005)

Speaking of Victoria's Secret...they just got done remodeling the store, and i LOVE LOVE LOVE that they have the cosmetic line Pout, now. I fell in love with it when i got a l/g at Sephora in Hollywood. I realllllly wanna go play with all the rest of their stuff.


----------



## Juneplum (Nov 2, 2005)

macys 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






nordies 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






saks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






bloomies
victoria's secret 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









gap
the limited 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






anthropologie 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






new york & co
h&m
express


----------



## Jennifer Mcfly (Nov 2, 2005)

Forever 21 (for cute cheap going out tops and accessories)
Lucky Brand (for jeans)
Old Navy (for t-shirts, their tiny fit tees kick so much ass)
Gap (for button down shirts)
Nine West (going out shoes, otherwise I'm in Flip Flops)
TJ Maxx
Target


----------



## MissAlly (Nov 8, 2005)

Old Navy
Nordstrom
Target
Thrift stores
Victoria's Secret


----------



## Kittie (Nov 8, 2005)

Torrid
Target
The Beehive
Lane Bryant
The Avenue
Eve


----------



## liquidsirenhoney (Nov 17, 2005)

i pretty much only shop at the gap....sadly they know me there...if not there then urban outfitters or the local thriftstore.


----------



## chelssea (Dec 1, 2005)

urban outfitters, macy's, the gap, old navy, hollister, victoria's secret


----------



## AlliSwan (Dec 1, 2005)

Oh, man, such a mix...Neiman Marcus, Express, Old Navy occasionally (just got a HOT cream-colored velvet blazer with french cuffs and rhinestone buttons for $30!!), thrift stores, H&M when I travel, eBay for a LOT of my clothes & shoes (who wants to pay MSRP?). I used to like A&F when their clothes were all made in the US. I am still partial to their embellished tees, though....(hides) 

I spend way more on clothes than makeup, but I don't ever skimp on what I want from MAC! :Shrug: For a student, I have a great paying job, a low mortgage, and like to keep my disposable income as high as possible! Saving, though, that's another story...


----------



## user3 (Dec 1, 2005)

I am so low budget for clothes right now it's not even funny!
Old Navy
Kohls


Yup, that's it. Wow what a sad little list!


----------



## stacey (Dec 1, 2005)

Nordy's for clothes &shoes, Express for my business attire, Forever21, Macy's, Banana Republic, BEBE, BCBG


----------



## lberriga (Dec 2, 2005)

As much as I try to branch out, I buy almost everything at J.Crew.


----------



## tiramisu (Dec 6, 2005)

I freaked out one year when I got a christmas card from my local JCrew.  I mean, I know I spent waaaay to much that year (new job, needed work stuff) but that scared me off!! 
Now it's pretty much:
Jcrew (still love it)
Bebe (I should get a second job there--if I get an xmas card I'll freak out again)
Ann Taylor
Express
American Eagle for jeans
various stuff I should not be attempting to afford at Girlshop
I agree w/Victorias Secret too! Never can pass up that shop when I am at the mall....


----------



## more_please (Dec 8, 2005)

TORRID (love love love! I'm a 12/14 but busty)
H&M
Nordstrom
Bananna Republic
Old Navy
VS -->  but getting too expensive for the quality, imho


----------



## thesweetlove (Dec 9, 2005)

I love American Eagle, Abercrombie and Fitch, Hollister, Nordstrom, Guess and a ton more places.


----------



## PrettyinPink (Dec 14, 2005)

bebe, nordstrom, forever 21, anthropologie, macy's, victoria's secret, rampage, & banana republic


----------



## Pink_minx (Dec 16, 2005)

my new place to shop are at vintage clothing stores but shoot!  their stuff can be expensive.


----------



## jokers_kick (Dec 22, 2005)

betsey johnson!!!


----------



## d_flawless (Dec 22, 2005)

am i the only person who hates forever 21? i think their clothes are so cheaply made, sorry if that comes across as stuck-up...
i frequent: nordstrom's, express, macy's, buffalo exchange (resale store), guess, urban outfitters sometimes, and aldo


----------



## cbxjenn (Dec 28, 2005)

Forever21 - total in love with it

and i shop at everywhere from jcpennys to AE


----------



## swaly (Dec 30, 2005)

I shop mainly at H&M for jeans, jewelry, tights and dresses; thrift stores Junk and Beacon's Closet for vintage dresses and cheap old t-shirts, as well as thrift stores in Providence where I go to school; Old Navy for cute winterwear and basics (socks, tights, shirts, sweaters); and Filene's Basement for super-discounted designer clothing. I also occasionally shop at consignment shops like Find Outlet and discount designer places like Intermix.


----------



## devilgirl17 (Dec 30, 2005)

I love A&E but mostly because I work there and get a discount, so I'm stocking up for when I quit to do the lawyer thing.
Banana Republic for work clothes.  Again, I used to work there and I know to shop the sales, never pay full price unless you really love it, because it almost always goes on sale.
H&M before I moved back to the West Coast, so now it's Forever 21 for trendy stuff on the cheap.
Gap, but their quality has really gone down I think in the past few years, but I still like their jeans.
Goodwill, you can find some smoking deals on great designer stuff.
Nordstrom's Last Chance or the Rack:  they are the best for shoes and well everything.  I once got a pair of Docs for like $30 bucks.


----------



## LatinaRose (Jan 1, 2006)

I love to shop pretty much anywhere, but these are my faves:

Nordstrom/ Nordstrom Rack
bebe
arden b
Neimans/ NM Last Call
Saks/off 5th
shopbop.com
eBay!!


----------



## Isis (Jan 1, 2006)

forgot to add these 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




eLUXERY.com
RevoleClothing.com
PinkIcing.com


----------



## makikay (Jan 2, 2006)

American Eagle, The Gap, Old Navy, Winners (like TJ Maxx but in Canada)


----------



## Julia Vanhorn (Jan 2, 2006)

First thing is first and that is without a doubt, MAC. Now that I got that out of the way, I also like to shop at:
Buckles (for jeans)
The Limited (very obvious)
The Body Shop (very obvious)
Hot Topic (cute stuff to do shows with)
thrift stores (costumes for shows)
Parisians (cosmetics)
Victoria's Secret (lingerie)
Express


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Jan 2, 2006)

Julia Vanhorn said:
			
		

> First thing is first and that is without a doubt, MAC.
> 
> lol, me too..
> 
> ...


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Jan 2, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *d_flawless* 
_am i the only person who hates forever 21? i think their clothes are so cheaply made, sorry if that comes across as stuck-up...
i frequent: nordstrom's, express, macy's, buffalo exchange (resale store), guess, urban outfitters sometimes, and aldo_

 

Well, i noticed that this clothing wouldn't fit across my chest in high school! So I couldn't wear any shirts from there because my boobs were too big, but they weren't that big!  And my pants from there literally fell apart on the sides one night on the first use.. it was so freaking embarrising to have the seems come out on clothing that wasn't tight in the first place.  I don't like that store.


----------



## faint___heart (Jan 20, 2006)

Aeropostle has the best clerance clothes! I also like American Eagle's shirts =)


----------



## blueyedlady87 (Jan 20, 2006)

<3 Abercrombie & Fitch
<3 Hollister (like 75% of my closet)
<3 Express
<3 Buckle
<3 PacSun
<3 local boutiques


----------



## as_cute_as_pie (Jan 29, 2006)

omg forever 21 is totally great


----------



## pugpug (Feb 1, 2006)

lately, i've been shopping a lot at target and old navy.


----------



## Pink_minx (Feb 3, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *d_flawless* 
_am i the only person who hates forever 21? i think their clothes are so cheaply made, sorry if that comes across as stuck-up...
i frequent: nordstrom's, express, macy's, buffalo exchange (resale store), guess, urban outfitters sometimes, and aldo_

 
Yes although I like forever 21 their clothes dont last long.  They either tear easily or their sequins fall off fast! I liked their clothes but yes it is cheap but I still buy their clothes anyways lol but i dont go shopping their that much anymore.


----------



## mel0622 (Feb 3, 2006)

i dont really shop for clothes a lot anymore its mostly mu. lol. but i do like to shop in...

express
urban outfitters
macys (a place where i can find my shoe size *5*)
aldo
target
wet seal
and my new favorite betsey johnson


----------



## afterglow (Feb 4, 2006)

^ Same here.

So other than MAC:
- Below the Belt
- Aritzia
- American Eagle
- Off the Wall


----------



## ette (Feb 5, 2006)

Bloomingdales
Neiman Marcus
Some Abercrombie & Fitch
Urban Outfitters
Free People
Betsey Johnson
Nordstroms 

A lot of local boutiques and vintage stores


----------



## inbigtrouble (Feb 5, 2006)

I love shopping, but hate the fact that most everything is frickin' mass marketed and trend driven!

These are the places that I frequent:
Macy's 
Banana Republic
Fliene's Basement
Brooklyn Industries
Century 21 (if I can stand the crowds)

I also really like this boutique: http://www.jillanderson.com/, although I only have one item from there, a dress.

ETA: Forgot to mention American Apparel, although I am torn, b/c their owner seems to be a sexist pig, from what I've read.  Not sure I'm going to give them my money, anymore.


----------



## user23 (Feb 15, 2006)

dillard's
nordstrom's
ann taylor loft
express
the limited
banana republic
saks off 5th
old navy


----------



## fireatwill (Feb 26, 2006)

Express
Nordstom
Macys
American Eagle


----------



## blondehott (Mar 15, 2006)

My favorite stores are:
MANGO,ZARA,PULL AND BEAR,AQUADIASTIC OR STH LIKE THAT,MISS60,DIESEL,TOP SHOP,ACCESORIZE,CLAIRES AND MANY MORE


----------



## crystalpenguin13 (Mar 22, 2006)

i shop at vickies WAYYYY too much...probably because i work there.
other than that, i'm CHEAP. i wear black and pretty much nothing but, no need to match anything!
so, jc penney, thrift stores, target (WAL-MART IS EVIL). just so long as it's black.


----------



## kaliraksha (Mar 22, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AlliSwan* 
_Oh, man, such a mix...Neiman Marcus, Express, Old Navy occasionally (just got a HOT cream-colored velvet blazer with french cuffs and rhinestone buttons for $30!!), thrift stores, H&M when I travel, eBay for a LOT of my clothes & shoes (who wants to pay MSRP?). I used to like A&F when their clothes were all made in the US. I am still partial to their embellished tees, though....(hides) 

I spend way more on clothes than makeup, but I don't ever skimp on what I want from MAC! :Shrug: For a student, I have a great paying job, a low mortgage, and like to keep my disposable income as high as possible! Saving, though, that's another story..._

 

You sound exactly like me when it comes to shopping. When I run out of room in my closet (and I have three =( ) I buy accesories because I figure I can stash them in more places. I shop almost everywhere... I don't discriminate... if it's cute it's coming home with me.


----------



## Delphi373 (May 5, 2006)

I am extremely tight with the $$$....so I shop mainly at Filene's basement...or TJ Maxx...Marshalls...and then stuff on sale I buy from Banana Republic, J-Crew...etc...nothing is off limits really...but I'm cheap...what can I say?  I hate parting with my money.


----------



## JesusShaves (May 6, 2006)

Selfridges... oooh thats my HAVEN!  
or TOPSHOP's basement (oxford circus), cause they sell LULU & RED, my FAVE DESIGNERS!!!!!


----------



## Throwaway Style (May 6, 2006)

Nordstroms (but only for MAC) 
H&M 
Target
Thrift Storesss
Urban Outfitters, when other people are giving me money to go shopping


----------



## hyperRealGurl (May 10, 2006)

Ehhhh Wetseal  i get 40% off My sis is the assistant there, so i go where the bargins are. pretty much everything in my closet is from there.


----------



## Ms. Z (May 10, 2006)

Lord & Taylor
Macy's
Bloomingdale's
Ann Taylor
Ann Taylor Loft
Nine West
TJ Maxx
Marshall's
Express


----------



## MACaddict08 (May 14, 2006)

Forever 21
H&M
Hollister
American Eagle
Old Navy
Wet Seal 
TJ MAXX
Thrift stores
I shop pretty much anywhere though. I love bargains!


----------



## juniperstar (Jun 26, 2006)

i usually shop at non-chain stores...for some reason its easier to find my size there.


----------



## Lady_MAC (Jun 26, 2006)

Jacob Connexion (Canada)
AE
H&M


----------



## DCJPFan (Jun 26, 2006)

My three favorite stores:

Ann Taylor
Ann Taylor Loft
Victoria's Secret


----------



## MACActress (Jun 26, 2006)

Victoria's Secret (Sweatpants!)
Abercrombie
Aberkids
Hollister
American Eagle
Nordstrom
TJ Maxx
Loehman's
Marshall's
OUTLETS

I LOVE Tysons and it kills me that the MAC store & all my favorite places to shop for clothes are in two different buildings, that I can't go between easily 'cause I don't have a drivers license =P 

Edit: Off-thread-topic stuff following, sorry I kind of went off and forgot about what I was posting about =P. 

But yeah. I can't wait to get over there, 'cause I think they have Lovely Lily pigment *crosses fingers* I saw it a while ago and the LE stuff that is forgotten doesn't move too quickly.


----------



## inlucesco (Jun 27, 2006)

Ross, TJ Maxx, Marshall's, outlets, and various sales.  I'd rather spend the bulk of my money on makeup than trendy clothes.


----------



## maxcat (Jun 27, 2006)

I *would love* to shop here... 
http://www.mightyflirt.com/index.asp
But they don't ship to Canadianaland.


----------



## Ad0rkable_ (Jun 27, 2006)

omg, i love shopping to death. but frankly, i'm getting a bit tired of it. sad huh? haha. it's summer and i've been shopping every single day. well, at least for the past 5 days i have anyway. 
hrmm. lets see. i usually shop at: 

-Hollister
-Abercrombie/Abercrombie and Fitch
-Macy's
-Forever 21
-Nordstrom
-Arden B

i'm going to take a break from shopping for a few weeks. :]


----------



## melly_x (Jun 27, 2006)

Oasis
River Island
Topshop
Jane Norman
New Look


----------



## super exotic (Jun 28, 2006)

so far my favorites are 

American Eagle
Pac sun (mostly the roxy)
J. Crew


----------



## Wattage (Jun 28, 2006)

Hmm - I think about 50% of my wardrobe is from Aritzia... damn I try not to shop there so much but nothing else is long enough for me!! Also, if I'm going to pay through the nose for something, at least Aritizia makes most of their clothes in Canada...

Other faves:

- Plenty
- Lululemon (the other half of my wardrobe!!)
- Sometimes Jacob, though I seriously hate their cheap, shit made in Bangladesh, piss me off.
- Zara, when I can find something that fits
- Mexx 
- Dex
- The Bay (I am a Bay fanatic, don't ask why...)
- Smart Set (once in a blue moon)

Most of my shoes come from Aldo, Feet First or Sterling.


----------



## as_cute_as_pie (Jun 28, 2006)

topshop 
zara
h+m
sometimes ms selfridge
i hate the rest of the girls clothes shops bleurgh but i wont get started on that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 lol


----------



## DaisySC (Jun 28, 2006)

I love AE, Macys, Zumiez, Gottschalks and thats pretty much it.


----------



## astronaut (Jun 28, 2006)

My favorite store to shop for clothes is Forever 21 because it's affordable and the clothes are really cute! I hate Forever 21 as a company though because they have the most awful customer service.


----------



## girlstar (Jul 28, 2006)

The Bay (for mac then also for my clinique skincare)
R.W. & Co.
H&M
La Senza
Lululemon
Bootlegger
Bluenotes
Old Navy
The Gap
French Connection
Le Chateau (sometimes, not often though)
Sephora (for bliss stuff)

For shoes it's always Aldo for dress/ casual, or anywhere that I can buy Skechers (for working out and running around).

I love shopping


----------



## BadBadGirl (Aug 2, 2006)

Guess and Marciano
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Ever since Guess started the Marciano line I've never set foot in Bebe.

I do shop for my jeans at Buckle since I'm so tall and they have 36 inseam.


----------



## fash10nista (Aug 3, 2006)

For clothes, bebe, express, zara, victoria's secret and gap. For shoes, nine west and bebe. For bags, macy's and bebe. And for makeup, macy's, sephora and nordstrom. As you can probably tell, I 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 bebe.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 for shopping!


----------



## lovalotz (Aug 6, 2006)

oooh
Winners...they have EVERYTHING there! Who wouldn't want brand names for cheap prices?
American Eagel T's, 
Lululemon pants and hoodies <3


----------



## Sabrunka (Aug 17, 2006)

Ahh wow ok I like AE, guess, buffalo, jean machine, hollister, victorias secret, la senza, nordstrom, marshall fields, bebe, yee.  Some of those are Canadian stores so you may not know them but yep!


----------

